# Is my TV internet ready



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Was looking for a specific forum for this subject ( internet via TV )
I decided that if anyone new this answer the it would be geek's
The name is down right terrible sounding. But here go's
How can I tell if my TV ( Samsung 42" ) 4 to 5 years old is internet ready

Oh I have one more question If I were to get internet through Comcast,
Could I cancel everything except internet broadband service. and stream 
to my BlueRay DVD player. I have Netflix now Then pay only internet service 
fee. plus Netflix

I just received a letter from Comcast supporting their self death warrant 
They plan on raising rates on all the little extra set top boxes, the ones used in 
My bed room and Kitchen raising the rent on all their equipment too.

Deck hand :furious:


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Search using the model number to determine if it's internet ready.

An internet ready TV will have built in functions to access services like YouTube, Hulu, etc. Check the Home or Menu screens on your TV.

If your intent is to stream Netflix through your DVD player to the TV, you don't need an internet ready TV. You need to make sure you can stream through your DVD player. 

Comcast is a killer. Every year the rates go up without service improvements.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You would have apps showing up on the screen, when you press Guide or info on the tv remote. Unless it has a section in the Menu for Network setup, it is just a standard tv.

The term "Internet Ready" for tv's and Blu-Ray players, means that you connect them to your LAN, either through a wired connection, or WiFi, and Stream services like Netflix, Amazon, Pandora, show pictures from a mediashare on a computer, etc..

Now the good thing is, you can make it Network capable, by using a ChromeCast or Roku Streaming stick. There is also another called TVF, that was announced at the beginning of 2013, that would also allow you to do the same as the other two.

The plus side of the Chromecast, is that it will allow you to show what you are seeing in Chrome on the tv or projector, that has a hdmi port, that you plug it into.


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

We ditched Charter back in June. Best decision ever (they wanted $145/mo for just Internet and tv since I did NOT want their phone service). 

We subscribe to Hulu and Netflix and never run out of shows to watch. I don't have any internet ready tv's, so we use the Wii in the living room and have 2 $30 Roku boxes for the other two tv's. Works great. All connect to the wifi, and the 30mb Internet is about $45/month. 

Plenty of options out there if your blu-Ray player or tv isn't Internet ready.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I pay $35/month for internet....for TV, we have an antenna on the roof....

I'm in the process of building up a HTPC (translation, pc based DVR).

As it is, we spend too much time in front of the TV....but part of that time is watching programs that we don't really want to watch....but that is all that is on....with the DVR, we (the wife) can record the stuff that she really wants to see (that I could care less about such as "Who's got Talent") and watch it when I'm not around...and....skip through the commercials...


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ddawg16 said:


> I pay $35/month for internet....for TV, we have an antenna on the roof....
> 
> I'm in the process of building up a HTPC (translation, pc based DVR).
> 
> As it is, we spend too much time in front of the TV....but part of that time is watching programs that we don't really want to watch....but that is all that is on....with the DVR, we (the wife) can record the stuff that she really wants to see (that I could care less about such as "Who's got Talent") and watch it when I'm not around...and....skip through the commercials...


The problem now, is that you are having broadcasters set a bit, that does not allow skipping of commercials, even on HTPC's.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> The problem now, is that you are having broadcasters set a bit, that does not allow skipping of commercials, even on HTPC's.


Only if the software the HTPC is using cares about that bit


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

TheBobmanNH said:


> Only if the software the HTPC is using cares about that bit


Really. Never knew that after working with computers for over 36 years.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Notice the winky face? It means you don't have to get butthurt over it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

TheBobmanNH said:


> Notice the winky face? It means you don't have to get butthurt over it.


You cannot tell when someone is showing Sarcasm, can you.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

look for a network jack, dont believe that age will ve one. What model is it?

also, if you go internet only, depending on the speed package, you will be limited on amount of data you can download. going over can be very expensive.







deck hand said:


> Was looking for a specific forum for this subject ( internet via TV )
> I decided that if anyone new this answer the it would be geek's
> The name is down right terrible sounding. But here go's
> How can I tell if my TV ( Samsung 42" ) 4 to 5 years old is internet ready
> ...


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have one of the original Samsungs with ethernet port way before they came out with "smart" tvs. It has no widgets at all but does have DLNA and I had all these great ideas about streaming on my network. But it really wasn't ready for prime time and alls the ethernet port is good for is updating firmware, which doesn't happen anymore for this old TV. picture is still fantastic so I don't want to replace it yet.

I also have a Samsung smart TV but don't find that to be particularly useful. It is already out of date and been superseded by TVs with more/better functions. If it was me I'd just get a regular TV and use a HTPC (that's what I use with my old Samsung) or an add on box like a Roku... or better yet, get a TV with the new MHL ports and get a Roku streaming stick. MHL ports are not that common yet, mostly on higher end stuff, but I found a moderately priced 40" Sony that has one.

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-KDL-40R450A-40-Inch-1080p-Black/dp/B00AWKBZQQ


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Are you sure that first tv was not for hotel IPTV. Some of the older sets that had the Ethernet port were dual purpose, and could be used in hotels with iptv delivery systems.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, positive... The DLNA actually works to play across the LAN but you need a Samsung APP on the PC serving. And the TV's method of displaying the files is not optimum. Almost more trouble than it is worth. Oh, and they weren't putting 52 inchers in hotels back then. I can't believe how much I paid for that thing compared to to today's prices but that is the nature of technology.



gregzoll said:


> Are you sure that first tv was not for hotel IPTV. Some of the older sets that had the Ethernet port were dual purpose, and could be used in hotels with iptv delivery systems.


----------

